# .22 cal magnum



## jmbarry (Jul 8, 2010)

Need a recommendation on a good 22 mag. rifle.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2010)

I got a savage SS, I like it. I use a 40 gr rem. load nylon tip,SWEET is all i can say.


----------



## NealLauderman (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a Henry lever action and they are very smooth!  Not to mention the customer service is AWESOME.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 8, 2010)

Henry's Customer Service is great...don't know where or how you got one with a smooth action...unless you smooothed it...got rid of mine and got a Savage .17HMR to replace it...trigger on that is is as hard as a rock...don't know what I will try next for small cal...shouldn't this be in the other forum?


----------



## scottja (Jul 8, 2010)

Marlin 983T

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/22WinMagnum/983T.asp

Very happy with mine. Tubular magazine does not get in the way when you are carrying it, synthetic stock puts up with a fair amount of abuse, smooth action, and accuracy is on par with any others and the price is right at under $200. 33 gr Remminton Accutips are accurate and feed well.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jul 8, 2010)

jester i have a 10/22 ruger all weather barrle with a senthetic stock sone its awsome i killed every thing with it coons, hogs, squirrles and i have only had it since christmas  and i mean great accuracy i can hit a coke can from 90 to a 100 yards every time i pull the triggar i love it. that 30 round clip makes it look terist. lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 9, 2010)

What's terist?


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't overlook older Marlins and Mossbergs!  I always check out the "used" rifle racks when out and about!  Good deals abound!


----------



## jmanon (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Savage BTVS in .22 mag with the accutrigger.  It is very accurate, and it looks good too.  Here is a pic of one (not mine):


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 9, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> What's terist?



that is from the unabridged slang handbook Vol VXII definition...terrorist



hoghunter102 said:


> jester i have a 10/22 ruger all weather barrle with a senthetic stock sone its awsome i killed every thing with it coons, hogs, squirrles and i have only had it since christmas  and i mean great accuracy i can hit a coke can from 90 to a 100 yards every time i pull the triggar i love it. that 30 round clip makes it look terist. lol



Grasshopper..girls wear clips in their hair...weapons have magazines and if you want to bump it up a terist knotch get one of the folding stocks like the Mini-14

I never think of 10/22 since I came from the day of the Winchester 190...do wish I had a 10/22S tho..the bolt action M77/22 may be a fine choice as well along with the Marlins mentioned above whos customers service is also superb...and the nobody loves me rack is a great place to look for small cal rifles


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 9, 2010)

jmanon said:


> I have a Savage BTVS in .22 mag with the accutrigger.  It is very accurate, and it looks good too.  Here is a pic of one (not mine):



nice one..kinda has a CZ look to it..i have and A-Bolt that looks very simular in .270WSM..wish my .17HMR Savage had that stock and trigger..I might like it better


----------



## Boneskull (Jul 9, 2010)

I have an old Winchester Pump .22 Magnum. It is a good one, has a smooth trigger and holds 12 rounds in the tube. I have killed all kinds of animals and 25-30 hogs with it. 
I also have a Really Nice CZ Model 453 in .17 HMR with a Set trigger set at less than 1 pound. It is sweet but really too nice of gun to use for daily duty bumping around in the truck or bouncing around on the 4 wheeler.
I really like the CZ but the old Winchester gets the daily workout.
Bone


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2010)

My old Marlin 25MN has always done pretty good by me.


----------



## lakelbr (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had 3 Marlin 983 and no complaints given the abuse I put them through.  First one my dad wrapped around a pine tree for doing something naughty.  2nd one I just plain wore out.  3rd one I have still.  Have a Henry for a truck gun and their customer service is absolutely superb.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an Iver Johnson Wagon Master lever action .22 mag. I love this little gun. It's the most accurate lever I've ever owned and I don't use a scope. Through research I found that they were only made in '85 and '86, so my mini 14 is used more now than the Iver Johnson.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jul 13, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> My old Marlin 25MN has always done pretty good by me.



x2. i love my marlin.


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you shoot a 40 grain mag in the 10/22?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2010)

If I ever get another rifle, it will be a 22 magnum, in a Stevens Lil Favorite. I like single shot rifles.


----------



## goob (Jul 13, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Marlin 25m or 25mn. I love my 25mn, have had a few different ones. I shoot crows out of the pecan trees over 100yds away. The next Marlin on my list is the 982VS, take the synthetic stock off and put on a walnut, nothin' but sweetness!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jul 13, 2010)

Are you all using the .17 HMRs for hog? I know .22 Mag is a known hog killer, but what about the .17?


----------



## chainshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Marlin 922M, if you can find one, is about as good as it gets for a semi-auto.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Goob....Is that a Hewell jug?


----------



## pnome (Jul 13, 2010)

Not mine, but I sure do want one.






Guy I know has one and let me shoot it.  I fell in love.

CZ BRUNO ZKM-611


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 14, 2010)

Can you shoot the 22 mags in the 10/22 or only the 22 long?


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Hey Goob....Is that a Hewell jug?



No sir, Thats a "Goob" jug, I make them too.







And no, you can't shoot a 22magnum round through a 10/22, unless of course its a "10/22 Magnum"


----------



## 6.5swede (Jul 16, 2010)

browning T-Bolt


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 16, 2010)

lugnutz said:


> Can you shoot the 22 mags in the 10/22 or only the 22 long?



no just lr


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 17, 2010)

jmbarry said:


> Need a recommendation on a good 22 mag. rifle.



I got a new Marlin from Wally world and I love it!  I would like to add a scope, but have not done too bad with the hardsites, so no rush. Besides, I dont plan on shooting too far with it up here.........


----------



## jechols33 (Jul 17, 2010)

77/22


----------



## crackercurr21 (Jul 20, 2010)

i got a marlin with a synthetic stock and the small mag the 7 round sticks out to far when shouldered on a sling, but if you havent got your mind set on a 22 mag for sure i would seriously consider a 5mm they are the baddest small call rifle out there


----------



## takamineman (Jul 21, 2010)

i got a marlin .22mag and I love it.  bull's eye dead on every time at 100 yards with a scope.  Fantastic rifle!!


----------

